# Manual Engraving in 3D



## RichD (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi,
I've had this home made pantograph for some time now. I usually only use it to put numbers or letters on something. Awhile back my wife brought home a cast iron acanthus do-dad for a wall ornament. I thought it would make a good experiment to see if I could reproduce it in 3d at a 2:1 scale. I screwed it down to the copy table and used the stylus to trace/profile the casting.

I don't have a finished picture because I don't know where my wife put the finished piece. I'll post it if I can find it.

I made a couple of small D cutters from old drill shanks. The crappy pictures below will give you an idea of how it went. I thought some of you might like the idea for applying it to your modeling work somehow.

The pantograph has to be the floating arm type to allow vertical tracing.

Rich


----------



## RichD (Nov 29, 2010)

More pics


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 29, 2010)

Can we see a photo of the pantograph Rich.that would make a nice project.
Don


----------



## RichD (Nov 29, 2010)

Here more pics...


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 29, 2010)

Great job. That would make a nice project indeed.


----------

